# Programm zum Schneiden...



## Krankes-Kaff (27. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche ein kostenloses Programm, mit dem ich MP3 oder von mir aus auch Wav-Dateien schneiden kann.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure Tips!


Love Greetz


Timmy


----------



## liquidbeats (27. November 2004)

Jo da kann ich dir Helfen  


> Mit diesem Tool kan man seine MP3's schneiden, Lautstärke verändern ohne die MP3's über Umwege in WAV-Dateien zu komprimieren. Man kann damit auch Dateien direkt als MP3 aufnehmen.
> 
> Die Option für die deutsche Sprachunterstützung kann unter "Settings - Configure - Operation - Language file" ausgewählt werden.


Zum Download


Gruß Andy


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (27. November 2004)

Danke schön


----------

